# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  New SERVICE- Xiaomi Mi Account remove (clean, lost) any model any country : 25 CREDIT

## FREE3

New SERVICE- Xiaomi Mi Account remove (clean, lost) any model any country : 25 CREDIT    How to know imei:  - download Mi Flash Pro : https://xiaomifirmware.com/downloads/miflashpro/  - enter recovery mode (Volume Up + Power) - select `Connect with MIAssistant` - connect unit to PC  - login with ANY Mi ID - imei visible in `Recovery`  Processing time: 2days-5days

----------


## hamzadutsher

اريد الاستفادة من هذه الخدمة ? مذا افعل علما انه انا من المغرب 
لدي هاتف xiaomi MI6 lost mode اريد ان ازيل الحساب المغلق منه?

----------

